
On the Auction Site Swoopo, Paying to Place Each Bid - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/17/technology/internet/17shop.html
======
dotcoma
it's basically a scam, isn't it?

~~~
gjm11
Sure looks like it.

I'm not generally a fan of Jeff Atwood, but
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001196.html> gets this one pretty
much right: "about as close to pure, distilled evil in a business plan as I've
ever seen".

